# TAWATEC & SMW - Chinese?



## LuckyDragon (Jun 5, 2009)

I was checking out some of the truly stunning Tawatec and SMW watches and then I noticed that on ebay for instance the seller claims the watch is Swiss Made but on the picture there, the dial just says Swiss Movement - which indicates the whole piece has never seen Switzerland. Does anybody know if maybe just the hq is in Switzerland but the watches are manufactured abroad? Txs:-s


----------



## LuckyDragon (Jun 5, 2009)

LuckyDragon said:


> I was checking out some of the truly stunning Tawatec and SMW watches and then I noticed that on ebay for instance the seller claims the watch is Swiss Made but on the picture there, the dial just says Swiss Movement - which indicates the whole piece has never seen Switzerland. Does anybody know if maybe just the hq is in Switzerland but the watches are manufactured abroad? Txs:-s


 Guys, someone MUST know something about this brand! The plot thickens, it seems somebody at ebay is going after their sister brand but I can only read the English part of the thread http://community.ebay.de/forum/ebay/thread.jspa?threadID=299267
Any input? :thanks


----------



## xoul (Feb 25, 2009)

It seems it is not clear, so assume is not SWISS MADE (made and assembled in swiss, swiss movement, swiss certified). The models that have the Ronda movement are the only ones that should say SWISS MOVEMENT (only swiss movement, maybe chinese made). There are some automatic models with CITIZEN movements say JAPAN MOVEMENT.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

The ebay thread does not say much, it became a cat-and-mouse game. I assume most of their watches have not seen Switzerland. Swiss movement and Japan Movement on the dial is a hint already.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

stuffler said:


> The ebay thread soes not say much, it became a cat-and-mouse game. I assume most of their watches have not seen Switzerland. Swiss movement and Japan Movement on the dial is a hint already.


That's my take too. Chinese origin need not mean bad quality, but neither should it command Swiss prices.


----------



## davidtht (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you check out their website : http://www.tawatec.com/

Looks like they use Ronda Swiss Made Quarz Movement in some of their watches

Check out this online shop, they have details on the watch too: http://www.superchrono.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Ronda employs 1,800 people of whom 1,300 are in the firm’s large factories in Thailand. Yet, it is in Ronda’s factories in Lausen and Mendrisio in the Tessin region of Switzerland where a new "high end" series of movements are produced, as well as other high quality movements. I doubt the Tawatec Ronda`s are high end, right ?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Crusader said:


> That's my take too. Chinese origin need not mean bad quality, but neither should it command Swiss prices.


i agree


----------



## 10th Pete (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
i bought my TaWaTec ICS Black Titan about one year ago.
By now i dont think that its made in Switzeland, or is it?:roll:

The Tawatec was in a seamed leather SMW Package with an SMW warranty card and a Ronda Cal. 505, 515 user manual.

The automatic-version comes with a Japan movement.

After about one year of wearing, this bar of titanium looks as good as new.



Pictures following soon....


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome tlo the forum, Pete.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## 10th Pete (Jul 5, 2009)

And here they are, and remember 1 year of wearing on work, sports...:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great pics......:-!


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

i think it's possible the company is Asian, that use an address in Switzerland , that has their quartz watches made by mbMicrotec (like Luminox/Traser/Smith/Wesson etc)............but for whatever reason, does not quite meet the requirements to say "Swiss Made"...

seems like cool watches, but overpriced for what they are.....


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

doesn't mb microtec only supply the GTLS? i didn't think they actually produced watches


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

withthesword said:


> doesn't mb microtec only supply the GTLS? i didn't think they actually produced watches


mb-microtec make the Traser. It is their house-brand or label. They also made the Stocker & Yale Sandy P650.


----------



## 10th Pete (Jul 5, 2009)

Traser and MB-Microtec Switzerland have the same postal address
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=thMx..&search=address


----------



## Aussy Steve. (Aug 23, 2009)

Surely there must be a few watch industry people who can find out the truth of the origon of Tawatec ? I just paid $750 us for one and now a little concerned....


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

Tawatec and SMW is the now-defunct KHS, which used to have it's watch line manufactured by MB-Microtec. KHS was essentially upmarket versions of Traser with unique tritium colors, better clasps, Ti. They're a German based company.

Evidently, Microtec still supplies the tritium dials, as do Ronda the movements. Pretty sure it's not Swiss Made but the thinking probably goes if Marathon can sell a so-so steel quartz watch using a $7 ISA movement for $650 on bracelet, then Tawatec can certainly sell a PVD Ti, multi-color trit with a better movement and case for similar. Marathon isn't Swiss Made, and the Tawatec is better made. I don't know about the service support though. KHS had a poor track record when it came to after-sales service.

At any rate, Swiss Made is overrated. Only 50% by value of the movement components must be made Swiss-side. Considering how much a quartz movement costs, a $500 watch may have only $5 or less in actual Swiss components.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

:think::think:


----------



## 10th Pete (Jul 5, 2009)

My KHS Shadow Blue MK II had a prob. with the date index.
It was fixed after two weeks.
The movement has been changed.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

"Swiss Military Watch" ? :think:.


----------



## Quorthon (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not sure of the Chinese origin of the watches but the cases could be from China. The company SMW is a Swiss company. but I know mb microtec and Traser are the same company.


----------



## gregflat9 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a SMW but sold it. Twas a nice watch....

Not sure at all the origin mind.


----------



## kymis (Apr 29, 2010)

Tawatec / Smw

Here is their lousy "headquarters": *Chemin Creux 18 2503 Biel/Bienne* (Look at Google maps street view) House owner: Urban Jurgensen & Sonner www.[B]urban[/B]juergensen.com/e/index.e.html
(Peter Baumberger)!!? Managing director: Martin Schneider.

The company went through several more changes of ownership until 1981, when the current owner, Peter Baumberger, acquired Urban Jürgensen & Sønner. Baumberger, a trained watchmaker and passionate collector, is the congenial successor of Urban Jürgensen's spirit. In the 1970s, when the Swiss watch industry suffered the largest crisis in its history, Baumberger was among the few to believe in the future of the art of fine mechanical watchmaking and maintained it with passion and financial support.


----------



## Cineski (May 24, 2010)

I'm brand new to this site and my first post: I'm just starting to look at watches and came across the SMW brand. Seems they're all Swiss Made, at least the ones I'm looking at as it says so on the face. TAWATEC is their chinese made counterpart.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Cineski !


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Cineski said:


> I'm brand new to this site and my first post: I'm just starting to look at watches and came across the SMW brand. Seems they're all Swiss Made, at least the ones I'm looking at as it says so on the face. TAWATEC is their chinese made counterpart.


Kinda funny if one is "Swiss made" (SMW) and the other is chinese (tawatec) then why do both watches have the EXACT same case, caseback, crystal,movement,bezel, and even straps...and the tawatec comes in a SMW labeled box!!

I think they are BOTH made by the SAME company--assembled in the SAME factory and are the SAME watch minus the name!!

just mt $0.02 worth on the subject

Having owned one of the models and a friend of mine owned the same model by the "other" company---there were IDENTICAL IN EVERY ASPECT!!

Kind Regards, Paul:-!


----------



## Cineski (May 24, 2010)

Thanks!!



Crusader said:


> Welcome to the forum, Cineski !


----------



## Cineski (May 24, 2010)

I've searched but couldn't find. Anyone order from a company called Watchalla.com? They seem to have an amazing array of watches.


----------



## Cineski (May 24, 2010)

I'm guessing. The SMW says Swiss Made while the TAWATEC says Swiss Movement.



2BATTRANGER said:


> Kinda funny if one is "Swiss made" (SMW) and the other is chinese (tawatec) then why do both watches have the EXACT same case, caseback, crystal,movement,bezel, and even straps...and the tawatec comes in a SMW labeled box!!
> 
> I think they are BOTH made by the SAME company--assembled in the SAME factory and are the SAME watch minus the name!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

so should i bother getting a SMW or Tawatec (most likely SMW)? or should i get something like a marathon... or just wait and buy a ball engineer hyrdocarbon?? :think:


----------



## Dalke (Feb 6, 2008)

PDT_1137 said:


> so should i bother getting a SMW or Tawatec (most likely SMW)? or should i get something like a marathon... or just wait and buy a ball engineer hyrdocarbon?? :think:


I would definitely get an SMW watch or a Tawatec watch in either a carbon fiber or a titanium model. Both brands are great quality, dependable, and look great. Both brands also look very military. The black PVD plating on SMW watches is very durable like DLC. I own many SMW watches and one Tawatec. They come with excellent quartz movements or automatic movements with a NATO strap , leather strap, or stainless steel band. You pick. Amazon and ebay have a wide assortment.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dalke said:


> I would definitely get an SMW watch or a Tawatec watch in either a carbon fiber or a titanium model. Both brands are great quality, dependable, and look great. Both brands also look very military. The black PVD plating on SMW watches is very durable like DLC. I own many SMW watches and one Tawatec. They come with excellent quartz movements or automatic movements with a NATO strap , leather strap, or stainless steel band. You pick. Amazon and ebay have a wide assortment.


Thanks!! i think i have finally decided on the SMW Black Diver Titan :-!


----------



## Dalke (Feb 6, 2008)

PDT_1137 said:


> Thanks!! i think i have finally decided on the SMW Black Diver Titan :-!


Good Choice. I currently own several SMW Commando Diver models and enjoy all of them. All use 316L stainless steel, tritium lighting system, sapphire crystal faces, large and easy to use screw down crowns, quality rotating bezels, Ronda 5040D or 5050B movements, and an extension on the watchband on the clasp too. Well thought out designs. Very high quality watches. I have had alot of watches over the years and these watches are impressive to me. There are a wide variety of SMW watches on ebay.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dalke said:


> Good Choice. I currently own several SMW Commando Diver models and enjoy all of them. All use 316L stainless steel, tritium lighting system, sapphire crystal faces, large and easy to use screw down crowns, quality rotating bezels, Ronda 5040D or 5050B movements, and an extension on the watchband on the clasp too. Well thought out designs. Very high quality watches. I have had alot of watches over the years and these watches are impressive to me. There are a wide variety of SMW watches on ebay.


could you post some pics of the SMW commando? i like the black diver titan but the SMW commando automatic (Commando Diver Automatic - Rubber Strap - Tritium H3 Watches - Special Operations and Military Tritium Watches) is starting to grab my attention... so is this one: Vostok-Europe Ekranoplan Caspian Sea Monster 2432.01/5454108

i had a cheaper vostok before and it only stopped working b/c the lume dots got into the movement. i went to a few jewelry / watch places and NO ONE wanted to touch the russian movements... the only drawback to the vostok europe watch is the lack of sapphire crystal...

so i guess now its between the automatic commando and the black diver titan... ugh... decisions decisions...

my ideal watch contains the following:
large face (44-48mm)
sapphire crystal
good automatic movement
tritium lighting (big factor...)
screw down crown
screw down backing
water res to at least 200m
bezel that doesn't rotate when i look at it

added bonuses... 
titanium case wouldn't be too bad
and something military looking

looks like the SMW does just that.

but any other suggestions would be excellent... i just want to cover all my bases you know...


----------



## airamerica67 (Dec 29, 2008)

And I assume that this Martin Schneider is the same person, I´ve worked with at MB Microtec AG a couple of years ago....

...the world is a little village...you´ll see everybody again and again...

Regards from Germany
M.


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

Cineski said:


> TAWATEC is their chinese made counterpart.


Negative, these are NOT Chinese made. Many of the parts come off the same production line as SMW, it's just that final assembly is not done in the same place.

TAWATEC is a Swiss company boys and girls. The only reason the watches don't say Swiss Made is because not all of them are assembled in the same place. From what I understand, some are assembled in Switzerland and some aren't. Quality looks to be excellent and after sales support (at least in the U.S.) isn't a problem.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If they say swiss movement they are not made in Switzerland.

The Swiss Watch Industry - Swiss Made


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

$600 USD for A SMW Should I feel bad that I got my millicurie for $150


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

RPF said:


> if Marathon can sell a so-so steel quartz watch using a $7 ISA movement for $650 on bracelet, then Tawatec can certainly sell a PVD Ti, multi-color trit with a better movement and case for similar. Marathon isn't Swiss Made, and the Tawatec is better made.


Why is the Marathon marked with Swiss Made? Do they have offices there? Or is the movement just assembled there?


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

the dial labeled as SWISS movement explicitly says it's not MADE in SWISS


----------



## sonoronos (Mar 3, 2009)

fotoman said:


> the dial labeled as SWISS movement explicitly says it's not MADE in SWISS


Fotoman, sorry to burst your bubble, but all "Swiss Made" guarantees is that final inspection was done in Switzerland. If the watch was assembled by sweatshops in africa with a swiss movement and russian titanium then shipped to switzerland for a final inspection then it is "swiss made". Sad huh?

The truth is that most watch companies are just marketing and service/support companies. The only difference between a "swiss movement" and "swiss made" marking on the dial is where the watch was inspected. Sounds questionable, right? It is. But so is paying $3000 for a watch that cost a few hundred to manufacture, but $1000 to advertise and market. But we do it all the time here.

In the end, it's solid titanium, mb microtec tritium, sapphire AR crystal, screwdown crown, 300m wr, with a real swiss made ronda 515 movement. Those things are not cheap. Are all the parts in a Ferrari made in Maranello? Nope. Only the important parts. But the rest of the car? Wherever they can build it cheapest to the level of quality they need.

The truth is nobody knows where the tawatec/smw watches are made. But I bet they are made in the same factories that makes all the other "swiss watches."


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Old thread!


----------

